

Show HN: parking ticket reminder webapp I built - djb_hackernews

www.ticketspyer.com . I got some inspiration for this webapp a few months ago here on HN, someone had built something similar for another city, my webapp is for DC only. Basically only useful if you frequently park in DC. If you provide your vehicle information and an email address, it will periodically check the DMVs online parking ticket system to see if you have a ticket, and if you do it'll email you a reminder about it. Just another small hobby project, still not a web designer as you can see. Would appreciate any feedback.
======
jacquesm
How would it be possible not to know a ticket has been issued for your
vehicle?

Neat idea though, it would be great if you could do it nationwide, and even
more interesting, worlwide.

tickethint.com is still free, you might want to grab that, it's a bit shorter
and easier to remember.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
In SF I saw some people take tickets off of other people's cars and put them
on their own, in the idea of fooling the metermaid into thinking they already
had tickets. You'd get a notice in the mail in a few days though.

------
djb_hackernews
clickable-> <http://www.ticketspyer.com>

